# Spiced  Basmati Rice



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2003)

Spiced  Basmati Rice

As much as needed - Basmati Rice
sticks of cinnamon
whole cloves
1 whole onion, diced
oil and butter
golden raisins

Rinse rice 3-4 times.  Melt butter and a little oil in the pot you’re cooking the rice in.  Once onion is tender add uncooked rice and stir to coat and brown just a bit.  Add cinnamon (I buy the cinnamon found in the bags in the Mexican section of the grocery store – they are cheaper but still flavorful) and add the whole cloves.  Add appropriate amount of water, put lid on, and cook for the recommended time WITHOUT removing lid.

Once done remove lid (test for doneness though), remove whole cloves and sticks of cinnamon, stir in golden raisins and let sit for about 10 minutes.

You can also put whole cloves in several little cheesecloth “purses” and place in rice in different areas to distribute flavor.  I like the way the flavor is distributed without the cheesecloth but it is a pain to remove the whole cloves before it's eaten! LOL


----------

